# 

## ARSSON

Witam, 

zaczynam budować dom "Karmina" i mam okazje tanio kupić drewno na szalunki za 3000 zł, ale wydaje mi się że to trochę dużo jak za drewno a ja tak naprawdę się nie znam w tym temacie. 

Czy mógłby mi ktoś doradzić ile tak naprawdę muszę zapłacić za drewno. 

Dodam jeszcze parametry domu: 

Wymiary budynku 12,80 m x 11,90 m 
Pow. pomieszczeń: 171,9m2 
Pow. użytkowa: 153,04m2. 
Pow. zabudowy: 138,33m2 

Bardzo proszę o poradę!!!!

----------


## czarn-y

Podstawowa matematyka się kłania. Więc bierz projekt z rzutem fundamentów i kalkulator w dłoń, i sobie policz ile potrzebujesz. Zapomnij, że ktoś na forum za ciebie zrobi, tym bardziej z tych danych co podałeś. Oczywiście kup więcej tarcicy niż wyliczysz, bo dechy raczej kupisz o różnej szerokości, więc idealnie ich nie dobierzesz. Ja ostatnio zapłaciłem 550zł netto za kubik calówki.

----------


## Łukasz80

pytanie raczej do forumowicza posiadającego szklaną kule....

...policz ile kubików drewna potrzebujesz i porównaj ceny w kilku miejscach.
Skąd ma ktoś wiedzieć jakie wysokie fundamenty robisz oraz ile jest wewnątrz obrysu budynku....

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## linciano

1m3 (kubik) desek szalunkowych to: 120szt x 3,30m dług. x 10cm szer. x 2,5 cm grubość. Cena 1m3 to ok. 450-500zł brutto.

----------


## koństruktor

> Witam, 
> 
> zaczynam budować dom "Karmina" i mam okazje tanio kupić drewno na szalunki za 3000 zł, ale wydaje mi się że to trochę dużo jak za drewno a ja tak naprawdę się nie znam w tym temacie. 
> 
> Czy mógłby mi ktoś doradzić ile tak naprawdę muszę zapłacić za drewno. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


albo podejdziesz do tego na poważ nie i zaczniesz sie UCZYĆ budowania samemu albo zlec to komuś,nie przejdziesz całej budowy pytając na forum muratora bo w końcu Cie ludzie oleją - i nie dziwiłbym się,przed Tobą po stokroc poważniejsze tamaty a Ty zaczynasz nauke chodzenia,niepoważne

----------


## mariachci

> 1m3 (kubik) desek szalunkowych to: 120szt x 3,30m dług. x 10cm szer. x 2,5 cm grubość. Cena 1m3 to ok. 450-500zł brutto.


Może ktoś określić ile desek stylowo wychodzi z 1m3?

----------


## enikan

Wyżej ktoś podał jeden z przykładów. To znaczy, wszystko zależy jakie deski kupisz, bo są różne grubości, różne szerokości i różne długości. A nawet co tartak to mogą zaoferować Ci różne warianty. Niby podobnie, ale jest dużo możliwości.

Jak już się dowiesz jaki rodzaj deski potrzebujesz i będziesz znał jej wymiary to licz:

długość jednej deski * szerokość tej deski * grubość tej deski = objętość tej jednej deski

Na kalkulatorze proponuję przyjąć taki system, że na przykład: 2,5 centymetra grubości to 0,025. A 15cm szerokości to 0,15. A długość 5 metrów to po prostu 5.

Po tym objętość tej jednej mnóż tyle razy aż wyjdzie 1m3. Przez jaką liczbę pomnożysz to będzie liczba desek.

PS:
Q! Ten temat to pytanie z 2012 roku! Nie zauważyłem... Co za odkop... Ale dobra, zostawię swoją odpowiedź...

----------

